# FTU fly rob combo



## C-KRIGAR (Jul 16, 2011)

Is the combo set fishing tackle unlimited offers a decent beginner rod and what weight should I get it in? I want to fish mainly saltwater. Iv been practicing with an old fly rod my grandpa has and am ready to get my own.


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

Their rod combo is a good choose for the first timer. I would recommed the 9wt. I know most would say the 8wt. but with the 9 you will be able to cast further in the wind. When you get your casting skills better you will be ready to upgrade your rod and then you can buy the lighter rod. Just make sure it has a top quality line one it. Scientific Angler or Rio in a saltwater taper.


----------



## Top Drive (Feb 4, 2013)

X2 on the 9 weight. I have an 8 and a 9 weight- I seldom use the 8. You are going to need to be able to cast some big flies. The 9 weight works mo' betta. The downside is that the #9 is heavier and more work, but the payoff is more castability when the wind picks up.


----------



## Pudldux (May 14, 2011)

You could also but a 9 wt line on the 8 wt rod. It will help you load the rod easier and get a better feel for the rod.


----------



## C-KRIGAR (Jul 16, 2011)

What size line would be best for a 9wt rod? My grandpa told me a forward weighted line will help a lot since I'm still learning.


----------



## Top Drive (Feb 4, 2013)

A weight forward line is a big help in casting big flies. I use primarily floating lines, so mine are WF9F meaning Weight Forward 9 weight Floating and WF8F. If it's a 9 weight rod, you would generally use a 9 wt line. What are you fishing for and where?


----------



## C-KRIGAR (Jul 16, 2011)

Trout and reds in bay and back marshes.


----------



## Top Drive (Feb 4, 2013)

I would suggest a floating line.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Why big flies? What are you talking when you say big? 3/0, 2/0 or 2. 4. 6's?


----------



## Top Drive (Feb 4, 2013)

Yep- Big is a relative term. Most of mine are #1's. I have some #2, some 1/0. All of these are bigger than what I used to throw at perch and bass, but these are not really "big".


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Got it! Thanks for the explanation!


----------

